# Durban poison Dry and Cure



## Vow (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello i have a few durban poison ladies that are about ready to pick in about two or three weeks. The buds are nice sizes and the haris are turning orange, with crystals.  Threre not loaded with crystals but they look nice. ill post pics today.   I tried to dry and cure ...rapid... to try and smoke it.  but it seemed to loose all its taste.. ..and smell.  If anyone knows how ... kind bud... from the early 2000s smells like.   It sorta smells like that.  but weaker.  An taste nothing like kind bud, or durban .  An i bearly get any stone. except for a lil head high... a lil ...

Please how can i dry and especially cure this bud, when i do cut it down.  The room has air conditioner in it, an is at about  68 degrees.   I would like it to have its great taste and its smell.     But the way i am drying it now... is KILLING THIS BUD    its making DURBAN POISON  from ams seeds,  taste like ...bad regulare weed....   I  NEED HELP ASAP.      The grow is almost over.. and the bud needs to be dried and cured withing the next two or three weeks..   the leaves on the plants are still all green, so i havent cut then down yet..    I also have 8 cloones from this bud.    Please Help..


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2018)

You might want to read this:  And welcome to MP.

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/curing-by-the-numbers.54451/


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm not so sure that sticky is current. I didn't read the entire thing but this jumped out as being totally wrong....
_
"It has been concluded, through prior testing, that the Bovida Humidipak 75.5% would be the exact one to buy and use."
_
Boveda 62 is more like it.


----------

